# How heavy of logs/limbs do you guys rig with rope?



## Tree94 (May 24, 2016)

Just a curious question, how heavy of logs/limbs do you guys rig on a normal basis using rope with a groundman?
Or how heavy of a load do you guys feel comfortable rigging with rope and groundman?

Id say I've never rigged anything over 500lbs ish.. (somewhere around there)
But I know some of you guys are more badass so I was just wondering..


----------



## TheJollyLogger (May 24, 2016)

3/4 husky bullrope and a large portawrap positive rigging, I'd say I've gone 1500 plus, but it was a soft cut. Negative rigging I've probably never gone over a thousand.


----------



## Tree94 (May 24, 2016)

TheJollyLogger said:


> 3/4 husky bullrope and a large portawrap positive rigging, I'd say I've gone 1500 plus, but it was a soft cut. Negative rigging I've probably never gone over a thousand.



wow, that's big


----------



## TheJollyLogger (May 24, 2016)

That was oak, it gets heavy fast.


----------



## climbhightree (May 24, 2016)

I look at it mostly in a length way, wood that is more than 10" in diameter usually only comes down in 6-8' lengths. That for us is a good length that the ground guy can still move the piece around some, and the mini can definitely carry it out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big (May 24, 2016)

We have butt hitched some BIGGGG stuff that we couldn't reach with the crane or any farther with the bucket ( lots of room parkway trees) that weighed 2k plus I'm talking bucket is straight up 60 foot and the tips of the piece we cut touched the ground without letting it run or anything. 

When we have lots of room to let stuff swing and run and burn we go big we go stupid big sometimes 1000 1500 regularly 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (May 24, 2016)

The biggest problem with going BIG is shock loading forces on the equipment. If you are within the WLL of them, and have the room, go as big as the crew is comfortable with. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big (May 24, 2016)

climbhightree said:


> go as big as the crew is comfortable with.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


 The whole crew? I'd have to rig 25 pound pieces if that's the case haha. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (May 24, 2016)

no tree to big said:


> The whole crew? I'd have to rig 25 pound pieces if that's the case haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Climber and whoever is running the rope...for me that is the crew. 

Shouldnt be just what the climber is comfortable with. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big (May 24, 2016)

Me and my climber work some magic. I've roped for a lot of horrible climbers so I've gotten pretty amazing if I do say myself 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy4trees (May 26, 2016)

I;ve taken 1100 lb piece of oak on half inch rope .. but that was just for a video on reducing forces in rigging.. Piece maxed out the dyno at 2300 lbs.. most of the 5-6-700 lb pieces maxed out at 1400-1500 peak load..


----------



## murphy4trees (May 26, 2016)

here's the dyno


----------



## murphy4trees (May 26, 2016)

Here's a big tulip top coming over on half inch line


----------



## CanopyGorilla (May 31, 2016)

pretty big. Fortunately our groundy is also a pro photog.


----------



## Uzi (Jun 1, 2016)

We've riggged some huge pieces of green maple on a 3/4" husky rope with an XL porta wrap. Not sure of the exact weight but a skid loader with 2400 tip capacity wouldn't even budge them. We ended up loading them with the crane on our M977 which is 4500 LB capacity. 

60" bar on the saw and my wife is around 5'10" if that gives a little scale.


----------



## no tree to big (Jun 1, 2016)

Uzi said:


> We've riggged some huge pieces of green maple on a 3/4" husky rope with an XL porta wrap. Not sure of the exact weight but a skid loader with 2400 tip capacity wouldn't even budge them. We ended up loading them with the crane on our M977 which is 4500 LB capacity.
> 
> 60" bar on the saw and my wife is around 5'10" if that gives a little scale.
> 
> View attachment 505967


So you rigged that piece down? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzi (Jun 1, 2016)

No the trunk in that picture was only felled but we rigged 2 different pieces from that trunk that were the same diameter. Ill try to find a picture of one that was actually rigged down. I'm guessing it was 3-4ft. shorter that the one in the above picture. I should also mention there wasn't any targets under the tree by the time it was this low. If there had been I wouldn't have tried it there were some phone/cable lines running near by that prevented felling the trunk when it was taller.

Heres a shot of the trunk when it was upright.


----------



## Zale (Jun 1, 2016)

Mini crane on the bucket. Nice.


----------



## Uzi (Jun 1, 2016)

Zale said:


> Mini crane on the bucket. Nice.



It is the best part of that truck I wouldn't own one without after using it. 1500 lb rating in any position makes so many things so much easier in tree work.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jun 1, 2016)

Uzi said:


> We've riggged some huge pieces of green maple on a 3/4" husky rope with an XL porta wrap. Not sure of the exact weight but a skid loader with 2400 tip capacity wouldn't even budge them. We ended up loading them with the crane on our M977 which is 4500 LB capacity.
> 
> 60" bar on the saw and my wife is around 5'10" if that gives a little scale.
> 
> View attachment 505967


Son, no reason to use a huge bar on a little tree


----------



## Uzi (Jun 1, 2016)

I agree to a point that tree was probably 70-75" at the root flare but only about 50-54" at the height we cut it. The HO wanted the stump left high to carve/ decorate on. 42" bar would have been plenty but the small white fence in the picture was so close on one side the power head and bar would not fit into make the notch. It was easier to mount the 60" and make the cut from one side than remove a section of fence.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 2, 2016)

I miss those days


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jun 2, 2016)

Uzi said:


> I agree to a point that tree was probably 70-75" at the root flare but only about 50-54" at the height we cut it. The HO wanted the stump left high to carve/ decorate on. 42" bar would have been plenty but the small white fence in the picture was so close on one side the power head and bar would not fit into make the notch. It was easier to mount the 60" and make the cut from one side than remove a section of fence.


Just ribbin ya'. It takes a BIG tree for me to swap out my 32'.


----------



## Uzi (Jun 2, 2016)

CanopyGorilla said:


> Just ribbin ya'. It takes a BIG tree for me to swap out my *32'*.



If you got a 32 foot bar you're way more manly than me. haha.

That tree in your picture looks like a cottonwood? You guys must get the monster ones up there in MT like we do along the Platte river here in central NE? Did you look at the rings had that thing hit the century club? We've got this monster to take down this winter when the ground freezes the neighbor is going to let us drop it on his field.


----------



## no tree to big (Jun 2, 2016)

Man if I had groundies that looked like that I'd never get no work done haha... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 2, 2016)

Uzi said:


> If you got a 32 foot bar you're way more manly than me. haha.
> 
> That tree in your picture looks like a cottonwood? You guys must get the monster ones up there in MT like we do along the Platte river here in central NE? Did you look at the rings had that thing hit the century club? We've got this monster to take down this winter when the ground freezes the neighbor is going to let us drop it on his field.
> 
> ...



I could give you a California price for that and you would say wow,,,
Looks like a cake job , 
Now I know there are trees in Nebraska!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Uzi (Jun 3, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> I could give you a California price for that and you would say wow
> Jeff



Let's hear it I'm sure I'm way too cheap compared to the California price. It is a cake job though the owner is awesome lets us bomb down everything and then just replaces the turf. He's a semi retired sprinkler guy and says he still enjoys the grass work


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 3, 2016)

What will really suck is cleaning up after that top explodes when it hits the ground. Do it on snow and it's twice as bad.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jun 4, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> What will really suck is cleaning up after that top explodes when it hits the ground. Do it on snow and it's twice as bad.


Yeah, more than half the time I think climbing saves time over just dumping a tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 4, 2016)

Uzi said:


> Let's hear it I'm sure I'm way too cheap compared to the California price. It is a cake job though the owner is awesome lets us bomb down everything and then just replaces the turf. He's a semi retired sprinkler guy and says he still enjoys the grass work



Without being there to see it,,$7200
Jeff


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jun 5, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Without being there to see it,,$7200
> Jeff


That would be robbery here. $4,000 max with a half decent clean up. Then again, I've seen home prices in your area. My modest home on 5 acres would cost 2 mil there.....
Edit: looked at the pictures more carefully, setting, size, etc. I would probably come in at about $3,500 tree with full clean up, $650 stump.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jun 5, 2016)

$4,150 bucks ain't chump change in these parts.


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 5, 2016)

Northstar? Who makes (or probably who made) that?


----------



## Uzi (Jun 5, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Without being there to see it,,$7200
> Jeff



You are right that's a huge WOW from me. But also vastly different markets, how far would you have to haul the huge chunks that couldn't be chipped and what would it cost you to dump them? Also I'm sure your costs to operate are much higher considering everything out there has to be new enough to meet emission standards.



CanopyGorilla said:


> $4,150 bucks ain't chump change in these parts.


Exactly I'll be around 3700 on this but no stump.


mckeetree said:


> Northstar? Who makes (or probably who made) that?


It was made by norstar reachall which was bought out by Altec. It's still made under the Altec name as an AH75 which is nice since it makes all parts still available for me.


----------

